# Core-Needle Biopsy while breastfeeding?



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

I need a core needle biopsy in my breast and am concerned as to the affect to my baby, if any. ALso, the more practical concerns of nursing with a hacked up booby. Can anyone tell me what to expect? TIA


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't have personal experience with this, but based on what I've read you can continue nursing as normal. Here's an article that might be helpful... http://www.lalecheleague.org/llleade...Jan03p136.html I hope all goes well.


----------



## ArtistMama (Sep 19, 2006)

First, I am sorry you're going through this.

Second, I have had a core-needle biopsy in my left breast. It was before I was a mother, so I can't say how the surgery itself will affect your nursing experience.

But, I can tell you that they did a lot of biopsy in there on me. They shot the little gun thing like five times or something. (sounded like a cap gun) I had novacaine so it didn't hurt. Afterwords I looked like I had a giant purple paiseley on my boob. I had to laugh and show it off to my sisters, at least. Come on, how often do you get a decorated boob?

Kidding aside, I was concerned that it would affect nursing some day. But it has not. I did have a tiny bit of dull pain where the scar tissue was, but that subsided (maybe as the tissues stretched out), and the breast works just fine.

The scar on the outside is gone. I can't feel the original lump anymore.

Mine was a fibroadenoma. It felt like the results took forever, and I remember my heart sinking when I looked at the ultrasound and even I could tell that it wasn't a cyst.










Hopefully it won't affect nursing. I would say that depends on how deep the biopsy goes. My biopsy did not leave me 'hacked up', and I will send 'no hacked up booby' vibes your way.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I had a core needle biopsy in one of my breasts when dd was 4 mo old. I researched as much as I could before hand. I found info on the LLL website and I think I found things when I googled it too. I was also in contact with my local LLL leader which was very helpful.

Let's see...tips and things I experienced:
1. If I remember correctly lydocaine is safer w/ bf than novacaine (local anistetic, sp?). Make sure to verify what they will be using and make sure it's compatable w/ bf.

2. It would be very helpful if you nurse your dd or pump just before the procedure (less milk in the ducts).

3. My surgeon recommended to NOT bf on that breast but to pump...this is NOT true...you can bf on that breast. It will be tender but it wasn't too bad. I pumped a few times before I put dd to the breast though (but really I didn't need to). I will warn you (and I'm glad I read this before hand) that if you pump, it will look like strawberry milk.

4. Post biopsy-*watch out for an infection* (abcess). I got one (and I think bf women are more prone to infection) and it hurt BAD. I had to take an antibiotic and it had to be drained with a needle 2-3 times before it went away. If your breast starts to hurt worse and/or you start to notice a lump, call your dr right away. Note: it is also safe to bf in this case as well. I was basically told by my surgeon that I was poisioning my daughter by bf her on the infected side. Luckly I was in contact with my local LLL leader and she had documentation to prove that this was NOT true. Looking back I almost wish I had taken the antibiotic as a preventative measure before the biopsy.

5. Also part of the ducts where the lump was (and still is) died temporarily. I don't know if this was only from the lump (I had this prior to the biopsy) or also from the needle biopsy. They did grow back and function totally normal. It's amazing how our body repairs itself.

It ended up being a lactating adenoma and will never turn into cancer. It seems to be a common lump among bf women. Oh and it healed great. It was a very tiny hole and left no scar.

HTH! Let me know if you have any questions that aren't answered here


----------



## AesSedai (Jul 17, 2004)

.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Thanks ladies. My head is whirling right now. The biopsy is scheduled for the 10th of October, and I should have results by the end of that week.


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## semisweet75 (Sep 29, 2006)

I had a fine needle aspiration biopsy done on my breast when I was pregnant, but not while breastfeeding.

However, the results weren't completely accurate, since there was milk in with the sample. They couldn't rule out 100% that my breast lump was benign.

It tripled in size after I gave birth and I ended up having a biopsy where they removed the lump within 2 wks of giving birth. I was told that if I breastfed, my incision wouldn't heal. But if I continued to breastfeed, I'd need to care for the wound. It was regularly checked by my doctor and I was regularly reminded that it wouldn't heal until I stopped.

The wound eventually split open. It wasn't a pretty site. I had to irrigate and clean it every few hours. It would fill up with milk and pour out of the wound. I used nursing pads so I wouldn't walk around with a wet chest. It was painful to nurse on that side for months. It eventually healed. It took many months. But slowly the wound go smaller. There was never anyway to pack it and tape it up, since I continued to breast feed. And the tissue was sunken in underneath the scar for years. It's been almost 9 years now and it's still not "tissuey" feeling under my scar.

So, anyways. Long story short...I successfully breastfed and healed. It was worth the ugly scar on the top of my breast. If it had been on the underside of my breast, I'm not sure it would have worked out as well, since at least I had a couple hours for my "hole" to fill up before it spilled over with milk.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

Thanks ladies. I had it today and it didn't hurt at all, nursing has continued as usual. The results will be back Thursday or Friday.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Good to hear







Keep us updated. And watch out for infection.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

It is a lactating adenoma. I am so relieved. I am keeping a very close eye out for infection and so far all is well. Here's to hoping it heals without a hitch


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Super great news mama.


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

Good news!


----------

